# Replace Transmission Valvebody With Another One



## albybaby (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to replace my transmission valvebody with a different one. The valvebody I am replacing is reprogrammed with a Transgo shiftkit.

The replacement valvebody has no shiftkit.
_
Do you think I'll have problems with the installation?_

------------------------

Problems that I foresee:

1.) The Transgo shiftkit has, in addition to it, a bushing which is installed into the transmission case. For that, I can just use a puller to remove it.

2.) The replacement valvebody may not be compatible because it may have a different VIN # associated with it. Both valvebodies, however, are for a 2004 Nissan Titan SE (mid 2004-2008 RE5R05A Transmission.)


FYI:
a.) I've already done work with a Honda Odyssey, replacing a transmission there with a rebuilt one. No problem there. The van accepted it.
b.) I'm replacing the valvebody reprogrammed with the Transgo shiftkit to get a normal ride again. That valvebody works fine but I seldom race my truck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know there are several different valve bodies for the RE5R05A auto trans, so as long as you got the correct part # for your application, you should be fine. Only problem I see is if there was any kind of reprogramming performed to the ECM for the Transgo application.


----------



## albybaby (Mar 1, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> I know there are several different valve bodies for the RE5R05A auto trans, so as long as you got the correct part # for your application, you should be fine. Only problem I see is if there was any kind of reprogramming performed to the ECM for the Transgo application.


:newbie:If I swap VB's then that would call for a reflash because the ECM needs to recognize the new VB. (I've ensured that the configs between trans' matches) After that, the accelerator pedal must be relearned. For both reflash and relearning I need a Consult II which I don't have.

All the reprogramming to the VB is done with the Transgo Shift Kit.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sugiohana4 (Jul 19, 2016)

Need help . I changed my valve body in my 350z cause car was stuck in 4 th gear it wouldn't down shift. I replace a new one and it's still doing the same thing. Does it need to be reprogram or something ? Please help much thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the VB's are blank (oem anyway) and yes they need to be flashed


----------



## sugiohana4 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the response so do I need to take it to a dealership to get it flashed or how do I flash or program it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Take it to a dealer for flashing.


----------

